# Temp and Time for Deep Frying Turkey



## GB (Nov 26, 2008)

I know I should know this, but I figure I should check anyway.

What temp do I want to cook my turkey to? Is it the same as chicken. I am pretty sure it is, but I want to be sure.

To what temp should I bring the oil? Is it 350?

I seem to remember about 4 minutes a pound. Does that sound right?


----------



## JohnL (Nov 26, 2008)

Hi GB,
I'm doing two birds tommorow, will be brining them tonight. I try to get my oil temp to at least 375F before I lower the bird into the oil. After that I try to maintain 350F for approx 3 mins per pound.


----------



## GB (Nov 26, 2008)

Thanks John.


----------



## Andy M. (Nov 26, 2008)

That's how I have done it too, GB.  For me it takes about 3.5 minutes a pound or about 40-43 minutes for a 12-pounder.


----------



## GotGarlic (Nov 26, 2008)

I remembered this thread from last year, so googled it and guess what? It's been posted three times 

http://www.discusscooking.com/forums/f15/the-ten-commandments-of-frying-turkeys-must-read-16117.html


----------



## GB (Nov 26, 2008)

Thank you both. GG, I bumped that thead up so others could see it.


----------



## jands (Nov 27, 2008)

GB-

I was doing some Googling and found this site. I found the site through an old post of yours from 2005 that you might remember.  It was your first time frying a turkey.  After looking around the forums, I bumped into this current thread and reminded me of your first post on the subject.  Anyways, I thought, if you hadn't already, you might want to re-read it to refresh your turkey frying memory!

forums/f35/my-first-deep-fried-chicken-experience-16842

(ok, apparently I can't post a URL yet.  Add .html to end of it and of course the actual website name before it)

BTW, I am frying and brining my first turkey this weekend... wish me luck!  Thanks for the good info, so far what I have seen, this forum looks great!

Jason


----------



## GB (Nov 28, 2008)

Thanks for reminding me of that thread jands and welcome to the site! How did your turkey turn out?

Ours turned out perfectly. It was a 13lb bird that we cooked for 20 minutes. When we pulled it out the temp was reading very overdone. The breast registered as 202ºF. I am not sure how, but it did not taste overcooked at all. It was juicy and deliciously perfect. 

There were actually ever a few small parts that were slighly undercooked. Those bits went into the microwave for about 60 seconds to finish cooking.

I am not sure how the breast got so cooked, but other parts did not, but it all worked out in the end and turned out to be one of our best turkeys ever.


----------



## AllenOK (Dec 1, 2008)

Gee, I forgot where I had posted that thread.  Thanks, GB, for the bump.  Did the Commandments get posted THREE times?!?!?!  Let me guess, I posted them each time, correct?  I've got to start using the search function more often.......

Now that I'm back to working at the country club I "mentioned" in the original Commandment thread from 2005, they have changed how they fry a turkey a little bit.  We season the bird, and drop it into a fryer.  Ten minutes breast-up, then minutes breast-down, then 40 - 45 minutes in the oven at 350 degrees F.  It yielded a DELICIOUS turkey.  The only problem I have with doing turkey like this is that most of the seasoning washes off the skin and ends up in my fryers, ruining the oil.  I've got an injector, maybe I need to take it to work and inject a bird sometime before we cook it?


----------



## GB (Dec 1, 2008)

Sounds interesting Allen. What does the dual cooking method get you that just frying does not?


----------



## AllenOK (Dec 2, 2008)

It frees up the fryers so I can cook other things, like fries, fried apps, etc., as the line usually doesn't shut down, even when we're cooking for a large party.


----------



## GB (Dec 2, 2008)

Ahhh gotchya. That makes sense. So for a home cook there really would not be a benefit.


----------



## AllenOK (Dec 2, 2008)

Right!


----------

